
Huawei is in deep, deep trouble, and we still don’t have a clear picture of why - eaguyhn
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/22/18634401/huawei-ban-trump-case-infrastructure-fears-google-microsoft-arm-security
======
gvb
Likely it is due to violating US sanctions on sales to Iran.

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/kenrapoza/2019/01/08/further-
in...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/kenrapoza/2019/01/08/further-
investigations-show-chinas-huawei-broke-iran-sanctions/)

For comparison, that is what ZTE was accused of as well and received very
similar treatment by the US.

[https://www.scmp.com/business/companies/article/2142002/us-s...](https://www.scmp.com/business/companies/article/2142002/us-
slaps-zte-seven-year-components-ban-breaching-terms-sanctions)

------
NotPaidToPost
Another pernicious article to drill down in public opinion that "there is a
risk and they cannot be trusted".

This is public opinion manipulation on a vast scale.

------
mhkool
What most do not realize is that it is not about Huawei. The Huawei ban is
nothing but an attempt of Trump to force China into a deal that it does not
want. We can only speculate what will happen but I am pessimistic about the
consequences for all of us.

The Huawei ban is making the whole world to realize that they depend too much
on the US and all who realize this will work (jointly?) to reduce or eliminate
this dependency which ultimately means that the US will sell less products.

Russia and China have been increasing their gold reserves to be able to get
rid of the US dollar and there will be a new way of trading. Since economies
of India and China are growing, the economy of the USA reduces (relatively).
Europe, China, Russia, India, Iran, Irak and other countries do not agree with
US policies, so the risk that US policies will fail some day should not be
underestimated.

